# Upgrading a Performa 5200/75LC



## SamMN (Jul 19, 2003)

Hello,

I recently purchased a Performa 5200/75LC. I'd like to upgrade it, but I know nothing about Mac's so I'm not sure how to proceed. This is what I bought (from the ad):

Apple Power Macintosh 5200/75 LC
Operating System: MacOS 7.5.1
25 Megs of RAM
800 Megabyte Hard disk
Ethernet and modem

While searching the internet I came across an "Upgrade Kit" for $299.49 (http://www.welovemacs.com/bg34001mwmb.html) which would make it a "G3 400Mhz w/ 1MB Cache".

Would this be a worthwhile upgrade? Can I do any better? Seems kind of expensive for only 400Mhz. Would I be able to install the OSX operating system?

Also, I found the System 7.5.3 Update 2 files on Apple's website and downloaded them, then burned them onto a CD-R. But the Mac doesn't seem to know what to do with the files.

I'd appreciate any suggestions!

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## oldphart (Jul 8, 2003)

you actually paid MONEY for a 9 (?) year old 'pute?! Are you completely daft or did you have a mild stroke? 
Here's what you do:
1. Throw out the performa
2. Scout around till you find an old PowerMac that someone's throwing out.
3. Use it, it won't need an upgrade

in the future...don't EVER buy an old box, just hunt the landfills. peeps toss them, there's usually more peecees there but they're smashed up and unusable.


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

To answer your question, no, that Performa is not worth upgrading. The reason being that a system of that era runs a much slower "bus" and hardware. Any acceleration might be the equivalent of putting a turbocharged 4-cylinder engine into a concrete pumper truck, if you get my meaning.

Frankly, I've found that even daycares and non-profit orgs aren't accepting donation computers of that era, given that they're receiving much newer equipment now. If you're just planning to use that computer to run, say, the installed business applications (programs), it should be fine. I don't think you'll find it to be a viable machine for use on the internet, however.

I'm sorry if you feel you've been taken advantage of. You might consider posting such an offer onto this board and get some free advice on whether or not a given machine is worth the asking price.

Sincerely and in empathy,

Jay the lousy car-buyer


----------



## SamMN (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Jay. I didn't pay much for it, so I don't feel too bad. I'll just donate it to the local thrift store. Who knows, it might be just what someone is looking for.


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

If you start off with a beige G3 Mac, it'll be upgradeable.

Best wishes,

Jay


----------



## SamMN (Jul 19, 2003)

Wow, quick reply... Ok, thanks again.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Another option is giving it to a little kid. My 2 year old niece has our ancient Performa. I loaded some old little kid games on it. It runs At Ease, so she can't trash it. 
She loves the thing. And we all figure that she's learning on it also!
JustMe2


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

True, and most of the older Humongous Entertainment ( www.humongous.com ) games for kids work just fine on that machine and are timeless.


----------

